
Harley struggles to fire up new generation of riders with electric bike debut - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-harley-davidson-electricbike-focus/harley-struggles-to-fire-up-new-generation-of-riders-with-electric-bike-debut-idUSKBN1WM10N
======
hourislate
When I was kid (a long time ago), the only folks who rode Harley's were Bikers
(the Gang kind). All the bikes had kick starts and it always looked like the
guy riding it either just got out of jail or could be headed that way any day.

Today Posers (55 + in crisis), Gramps & Grandma, in their leathers and their
brand new tats can be seen riding them all over the place. The brand has
become "Cringy" and was ruined in my opinion about 20 + years ago when they
started to cater to Yuppies trying to relive some part of their youth they
never had. Corvette went the same way. Today I saw a 70 year old woman with
too much plastic surgery driving a very new and expensive vet. Sorry, you
won't catch me dead in either.

Young folks today either want something interesting from the past like an old
Honda,Triumph,Norton,etc or another form of transportation all together.

Harley isn't going to make it. It will die off with its fan base of 55-70 year
olds.

~~~
kleer001
I appreciate your sentiment and generally think along the same lines. However,
I try not to underestimate the power of hereditary taste and contrary
behavior. What you state as cringey behavior is going to be exactly why some
people embrace it. I'm sure Harley is going to be just fine.

